
No, Section 230 Does Not Require Platforms to Be “Neutral” - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/04/no-section-230-does-not-require-platforms-be-neutral
======
coldtea
Well, for platforms as large as FB, it should.

